# vmware-server:  'kernel stack fault' when starting client os

## jeanluca

Hi All

I have installed vmware-server. I downloaded an windows XP iso file and installed it. When I try to run it I get the following message:

```
Message from www.example.com: *** Virtual machine kernel stack fault (hardware reset) *** The virtual machine just suffered a stack fault in kernel mode. On a real computer, this would amount to a reset of the processor. It can be caused by an incorrect configuration of the virtual machine, a bug in the operating system, or a problem in the VMware Server software. Press OK to reboot virtual machine or Cancel to shut it down. 
```

Any suggestion where to start searching ?

cheers

----------

## vaxbrat

I've always built my guests from a loadset from within either kvm or vmware.  How was your guest iso built "wherever"?  It could be looking for virtual hardware that doesn't exist on your host vmware or for device drivers for virtual hardware that existed when it was built that isn't provided by your vmware host.

----------

## jeanluca

I've downloaded it from mdsn.microsoft.com.

I tried the ISO on my mac, which has vmware-player, and the installation process started, until I noticed I had the wrong license key

I assumed that using the wrong key should not give this error, also because the installation process didn't really start, it was restarting all the time

So first I saw the vmware logo, then something unreadble (big letters ) and then a reboot

----------

